# I hate asking people's random opinions buuuuuuuuut I'mma do it anyway! =D



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

This is how I'm thinking I want my hair cut.

one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and this is how it is now.






yes no maybe?

I hate bangs. Passionately. I know they look good on me but I'm anti-bang.

Thoughts?


----------



## so_siqqq (Jul 31, 2006)

I say yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The long layers will add some more shape and volume to your hair while the bangs will frame your face. And since these bangs are long and their style is nothing complicated caring/styling for them will be easy.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

that's part of my motivation for liking the long layers!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 31, 2006)

Youre already ghorjus, but I really think that haircut would be so so pretty on you..


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everytime I say 'haircut' hubby cringes...but this one actually got a yes vote.


----------



## colleen389 (Jul 31, 2006)

The haircut will look great on you... and the longer bangs are much easier to grow out, since they're already passed the awkeward stage - so if you hate them they're already on their way out!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't even think of that. Thanks!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with colleen389. Plus, if you don't mind, longer bangs can be tucked behind the ear without the hassle of a hair clip/bobby pin. The hair would look fab on you


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colleen389* 
_The haircut will look great on you... and the longer bangs are much easier to grow out, since they're already passed the awkeward stage - so if you hate them they're already on their way out!_

 
i agree!!! go for it girl!!!! u be one smooookkkinnn hot mama with your hair like that (ebonically speaking) :nod:


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Yups, I'mma do it, maybe even this weekend.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_




This is how I'm thinking I want my hair cut.

one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and this is how it is now.






yes no maybe?

I hate bangs. Passionately. I know they look good on me but I'm anti-bang.

Thoughts?_

 
Jamie it doent matter what u do to ur hair b/c ur just goooooooorgeeeeous like that lol


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

says the queen of gorgessity herself <333


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colleen389* 
_The haircut will look great on you... and the longer bangs are much easier to grow out, since they're already passed the awkeward stage - so if you hate them they're already on their way out!_

 
yeah it wouldnt take long atall to grow out the fringe if you didnt end up fond on it 

but i dont think the volume is the cut

im pretty certain she has extensions here...

you can kinda see where the strands of extensions are if you look closely

i dont think its her natural hair

x


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think her hair is quite that thick either.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 1, 2006)

I think this woul dlook absolutely stunning.  Can't wait to see the pics of a new era of you.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2006)

You are so pretty! I love your blue eyes and red hair. I defintely think that hair cut would look great on you.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just want a bit more 'movement' in my hair


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it would look awesome on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would definately add more movement 

and im so freaking jelous of your hair color I adore beautifull red hair lol


----------



## Jaim (Aug 2, 2006)

^^ I agree with this post!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the haircut you chose but I think your hair is a lot finer than hers so it probably won't look as voluminous as the blondie, plus it looks like she has a lot of hair extensions in which makes it look really like a lot of hair. But you'd def get more movement out of a haircut with layers, plus the bangs are longer and sideswept and you can always cut off more!

I was always like you, had hair all the same length and then I got a nice layered cut with my bangs reaching my chin, then I cut them progressively shorter until they were just above my eyebrows and I LOVED them!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

The stylist's interpretation of the cut. 
I didn't fix it exactly like the pic but there are a lot more layers than I had.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 23, 2006)

Oooh...I like it! I see that you didn't want the shorter bangs...unless I'm blind and can't see 'em.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

No, I don't want the shorter bangs. I wear my hair in a ponytail pretty much everyday, and not having bangs long enough to pull back drives me batshit crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're down to my chin, which I think for me is short enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure someday I'll hack bangs again, but for now, nah.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2006)

man, Shimmer that cut is way hott on you!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 24, 2006)

bangs and long layers will look freakin hot on you  and by the way i love the color of your hair  !!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

Just checkin in... DID you get it cut this way?????  PICS?????


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes'm I did, and it's already grown out over and INCH!!! I started taking biotin and WOWZERS!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Yes'm I did, and it's already grown out over and INCH!!! I started taking biotin and WOWZERS!_

 
\Really!  I read about that in another post -- Making a check mark for biotin!

HOW ABOUT SOME NEW HAIR PICS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Would love to see what you ended up with !


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2006)

You can sorta see it here.
Basically I added a lot more layers and some long bangs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Which have now grown out.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

LOVE the layers!!!   I think it looks great!  Do you use something to make it fuller and layer better?  I find that helps...


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2006)

Honestly my hair has so much body, all I need to do is run some dove anti frizz through to calm the frizzies and I style using biosilk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I nip the ends with the curling iron to give them definition though.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

btw.. .what brand/kind of biotin are you taking...? I am getting some


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

aw heck .. I wish...   I have to add volumizer to make the top more full ...but ...really love the new cut... a great one for you!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2006)

You can get biotin at walmart, target, or healthfood stores. It's pretty much all the same so I've heard. 
It makes the nails grow f aster too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I do anything where I need volume up top, I blowdry upside down with Aussie mousse.


----------

